
Is Google an Evil Corporation? - TakakiTohno
https://hackernoon.com/is-google-actually-an-evil-corporation-nv5o3utx
======
rvz
ʸᵉˢ

------
ishcheklein
Can we apply evil/good terminology to corporations at all?

Btw, today on the HN front page -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24105465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24105465)

"There is no question that Google has a monopoly on online search. Any
reasonable person knows this is a fact. The three vital questions I hope to
help you answer today are: 1) whether Google has used its overwhelming market
power as a monopoly to benefit itself while crushing competition, 2) whether
these actions have had negative impacts on the open internet as a public good
and 3) whether these actions have created harm for everyday internet
consumers. The answer to all three questions is an emphatic YES. "

